# Got my first kayak...



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Perception Sport Caster Angler Kayak 12.5 ft. I got this used on CL. Came with the following...
Paddle
Life jacket
Seat
Anchor
Two wheeled cart
Yakima foam roof rack
Waterproof flash light with whistle
Typical 3 rod holders
And a little bit of fishing gear left in dry storage area

Paid $400. Excited for the first trip...probably Saturday north of*O'Shaughnessy*dam.

Thanks to those who answered questions in a previous thread!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a good deal. The accessories alone would cost over 250. Good find. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great deal, now go out and get it wet!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm pretty excited. Now looking for a similar deal for the gf.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Zorro said:


> I'm pretty excited. Now looking for a similar deal for the gf.


Little known fact...one rarely buys just one kayak. 
That's kickass, man. Sounds like a great deal and the kayak looks like it's in great shape.
Congrats!!! Your fishing will never be the same.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fantastic deal IMO! What area in Ohio was it posted on CL?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Toolman's mad he missed a good deal....


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Little known fact...one rarely buys just one kayak.
> That's kickass, man. Sounds like a great deal and the kayak looks like it's in great shape.
> Congrats!!! Your fishing will never be the same.


Thank you. I took your advice on the bill of sale. Hand wrote it myself!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Fantastic deal IMO! What area in Ohio was it posted on CL?


Columbus. Girl who owned it moved to Hawaii and I guess just wanted to get rid of it. I bet I could've got it for less but would have felt bad 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you go to Division of Watercraft on Morse?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Did you go to Division of Watercraft on Morse?


Not yet. I picked it up around 530 tonight. Tried to call to see what time they closed and got answering machine...so I figured they were closed. It's registered til 2015...but I want it in my name. So maybe later this week I'll haul it over there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Toolman's mad he missed a good deal....


Ha! Not at all...happy to see someone else get a great deal like I did on both of mine.


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

That's a great deal. I have the same yak and it cost me 200 more than that new without any of the extra stuff.

I've only had it out about a half dozen times but I love it. If you don't want to get soaked get some scupper plugs. I ended up getting some foam golf balls and using them. Works great.

Have fun!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

fooked said:


> That's a great deal. I have the same yak and it cost me 200 more than that new without any of the extra stuff.
> 
> I've only had it out about a half dozen times but I love it. If you don't want to get soaked get some scupper plugs. I ended up getting some foam golf balls and using them. Works great.
> 
> ...




It came with two plugs as well. However the hole that's near the seating area seems a lil big for the two plugs. Might have to find a bigger one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So the scuppers also let out OUT. Plugging them isn't always super cool if you have a lot of water coming IN the boat.
If you search, you can find one way scupper plugs. They won't let water come UP, but they will let water OUT of the boat. Pretty cool.
I know someone on here just bought some this year and had good things to say.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

This yak was on CL in the Columbus section for almost a month. I had been watching it and hoping to have purchased my house so I had room to store it. I figured it would go for less than $500 since it was posted for so long.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

nyall86 said:


> This yak was on CL in the Columbus section for almost a month. I had been watching it and hoping to have purchased my house so I had room to store it. I figured it would go for less than $500 since it was posted for so long.


We hit dicks sunday to look at them then I search cl again....and the rest is history!


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> So the scuppers also let out OUT. Plugging them isn't always super cool if you have a lot of water coming IN the boat.
> If you search, you can find one way scupper plugs. They won't let water come UP, but they will let water OUT of the boat. Pretty cool.
> I know someone on here just bought some this year and had good things to say.


Yeah - I usually take the yak to Hoover so I'm not getting much water into the Kayak. This kayak sits so low in the water that the first time i got in it, I had about 4 inches of water come through the scupper holes. Scared me for a second. i thought i was going to sink!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have 4" of water coming through the scuppers, then it sounds like you're over weight capacity for the boat.
What kind of kayak is it again, the same 12.5 foot Perception Sport Caster?


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> If you have 4" of water coming through the scuppers, then it sounds like you're over weight capacity for the boat.
> What kind of kayak is it again, the same 12.5 foot Perception Sport Caster?


Yeah - it's a Perception Sport Caster Angler 12.5. It's supposed to have a weight capacity of 400lbs. I'm not a little guy...I weigh about 210 - 215. I really didn't have much with me at the time, so I know I wasn't anywhere near the capacity. I read a lot of reviews that said that it was a really wet ride without plugs. No big deal - overall it's a great kayak and I'm happy with it.

Sorry Zorro - didn't mean to hijack your thread. Let us know how you like it when you get it out on the water!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

fooked said:


> Yeah - it's a Perception Sport Caster Angler 12.5. It's supposed to have a weight capacity of 400lbs. I'm not a little guy...I weigh about 210 - 215. I really didn't have much with me at the time, so I know I wasn't anywhere near the capacity. I read a lot of reviews that said that it was a really wet ride without plugs. No big deal - overall it's a great kayak and I'm happy with it.
> 
> Sorry Zorro - didn't mean to hijack your thread. Let us know how you like it when you get it out on the water!


Oh...no problem whatsoever. I'm getting info on it from these posts. I think I'm testing it out on Friday. I plan on fishing saturday with it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I owned the same yak, took it out once, sold it the next day since I fish moving water, it does not like to eddy turn, LOL

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> I owned the same yak, took it out once, sold it the next day since I fish moving water, it does not like to eddy turn, LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was just thinking this sounded familiar lol. Luckily "I" lent you a tarpoon for years after that lol.

It was your second one right? That first one you had was a tank, weighed as much as one as well.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It was my third, otter first, then my tank, which still get used, then the caster. Loved the top of it, but that's how I learned my lesson, hull shape much more important than anything else. Bought the tarpon 10 after that, it suffered the same problem, but at that point in time they didn't make a river boat, they all looked different on top, but had the same hull with those huge keel's front and back, great for tracking, terrible for turning in moving water, eddy turning was harsh, front of the boat would hit slack water, rear would catch full side of moving water and snap turn. 

Saved my money for the coosa, perfect boat for me, then saved even more and got a river canoe, hard to choose which I like better, each has its purpose.

Can't wait for Sunday, finally getting your coosa wet! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

So, I'm going to get the registration transferred over today. I had to find the boat id number. This doesn't look too official. it looks as if someone scratched it on the kayak. Is this legit?


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

Zorro said:


> So, I'm going to get the registration transferred over today. I had to find the boat id number. This doesn't look too official. it looks as if someone scratched it on the kayak. Is this legit?


That's how mine is. Just looks like someone engraved it by hand up near the cup holder.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

fooked said:


> That's how mine is. Just looks like someone engraved it by hand up near the cup holder.


Whew! I was worried my good deal wasn't so good after all. Thanks! Going to odnr at lunch. maybe take it out this evening to see if she floats


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you could make up some numbers on the spot and the girls on morse rd would just type it up and send you on your way.
The state just wants its money.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I had an issue with my numbers.....but i was a number short. I was just going to make one up but I decided to do the right thing and call the manufacturer. I called malibu kayaks and they asked me a series of questions and then imformed me that the last digit wasn't a "k" in fact it was a 12 for the year the kayak was made.....2012. They were just so close together that it looked like a k. 

Id try to call the manufacturer. ...because serial numbers do relate to your kayak. Im sure youd be fine as long as you didnt get checked by a warden or ranger in a bad mood.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If there's any doubt, just take the boat with you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Kayak has been registered! I got my numbers and my registration from Agler Rd office at lunch. Might take it out this evening!

Thanks for the help you guys have given me. Much appreciated. Maybe we'll end up fishing together!


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome ! Glad you found one , happy fishing !!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Plmrc16 said:


> Awesome ! Glad you found one , happy fishing !!


Thank you. Now I have to get another


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I got out at OShaughnessy yesterday. Learned a few things and didn't catch any fish out of it.
1. gotta use the anchor.
2. you get a lil wet. Not because of the water coming it...but because of the way I paddle 
3. it's a pain paddling up current...even in the slow moving OShaughnessy.

After I figured out where to put my tackle bag I was pretty much situated. I was comfortable for the most part. Lower back started aching a lil. I've found basically 3 seating positions to switch to...which will be helpful in long stretches.

The best part is that you can access any part of the water that you want with ease.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

There is all kinda different ways to set up an anchor system but if you want to be able to change the direction your facing when you anchored look up " anchor trolley kit " you can buy them or make your own It is well worth it tho !


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

I get water in mine due to my bad paddling technique. I bought an Absorber for like 8 bucks at Walmart. I just lay it down under my legs. It soaks up the water and then I can just wring it out.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet deal!

But 4" of water is really... really bad news as Bubbagon said!


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I don't know if it was quite 4". The other thing I was thinking that could have been making it worse is that it was the first time I had ever been in the boat. I didn't have the seat setup right and I know I was sitting up too far. i wonder if the the extra weight further up in the kayak might have made more water come through the scupper holes. I didn't ever try it again without plugs. Maybe I should give it a shot now that I know the correct way to sit in it.


----------

